# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Installaion IIS sans CD de windows

## mounim_taoufik

*Bonjour*

j'ai une question  propos de serveur IIS:

est ce que c'est possible d'installer un serveur IIS dans un systme d'xploitation sans utilis le cd de windows.

car je veut l'installer dans ma machine mais aucun dc de windows n'a march

Merci d'avance pour votre rponse

----------


## lutecefalco

Tu dois pouvoir dl l'install sur le site de microsoft je pense

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

Ca doit aussi dpendre de la version de Windows que tu utilises.

Par exemple si tu es sur Windows Server 2008, alors IIS est considr comme un "rle" et tu peux l'installer  volont sans avoir besoin de CD.

Pour plus d'infos sur les diffrentes versions sur les diffrents OS (a date un peu  : How to download IIS ?

Sinon pour faire plus simple, je t'invite  regarder du ct du programme d'installation Web 2.0, a te permettra galement d'installer d'autres composants voire des applications Web trs utiles.

En esprant t'avoir aid.

----------


## mounim_taoufik

Merci pour vos rponse

pour info : 

dans ma machine j'ai un windows xp service pack 2 (xp sweet)

----------


## aguetat

voir c lien http://www.compute-rs.com/fr/conseil-416853.htm

----------


## lutecefalco

De mmoire, faut un XP Pro pour IIS

----------


## _Snoopy

> De mmoire, faut un XP Pro pour IIS


Il me semble bien galement et il n'est pas ncessaire d'ajouter le CD de Windows pour installer IIS s'il ne l'est pas dj.

Il suffit de l'ajouter dans les composants Windows (Ajout/Suppression de programmes).

----------


## mounim_taoufik

> Il me semble bien galement et il n'est pas ncessaire d'ajouter le CD de Windows pour installer IIS s'il ne l'est pas dj.
> 
> Il suffit de l'ajouter dans les composants Windows (Ajout/Suppression de programmes).


Pour installer IIS (ou bien l'ajouter dans les composants windows(Ajour/Suppression de programme), l'installation pointe sur un rpertoir i386 pour ajouter ses composants

ce rpertoire ce trouve dans le CD de windows.
Sachant que mon problme c'est que aucun CD de windows que j'ai utilis n'a marcher  ::?:

----------


## lutecefalco

T'as pas rpondu  la question, c'est un XP Pro?

----------


## mounim_taoufik

c'est un XP PRO

COnfiguration:
windows Xp pro service pack2
(sweet 32Bit)

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

Au risque de me rpeter... je redonne le lien de ce matin : programme d'installation Web 2.0  ::aie:: 




> Le programme d'installation de la plate-forme Web Microsoft 2.0 (Web PI)  est un outil gratuit qui simplifie le tlchargement, l'installation et  la tenue  jour des composants de la plate-forme Web Microsoft,  notamment Internet Information Services (IIS), SQL Server Express, .NET  Framework et Visual Web Developer. Il vous permet galement d'installer  des applications Web ASP.NET et PHP open source populaires.

----------


## suchiwa

> Au risque de me rpeter... je redonne le lien de ce matin : programme d'installation Web 2.0


Bonjourm

A moins d'une erreur de ma part, le Web PI installe des composants sur une plateforme web... existante, non ?

Mounim cherche  installer IIS, pas des composants.

L'autre solution, si tu as internet, trouver une image ".ISO" de Windows XP, ensuite tu lances un outil tel que DeamonTools pour afficher ton Windows en tant que lecteur virtuel.

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

> A moins d'une erreur de ma part, le Web PI installe des composants sur une plateforme web... existante, non ?
> 
> Mounim cherche  installer IIS, pas des composants.


*Au risque de rpter ce que je rpte inlassablement :* 




> Le programme d'installation de la plate-forme Web Microsoft 2.0 (Web PI)   est un outil gratuit qui simplifie le tlchargement, l'installation  et  la tenue  jour des composants de la plate-forme Web Microsoft,   notamment Internet Information Services (IIS), SQL Server Express, .NET   Framework et Visual Web Developer. Il vous permet galement d'installer   des applications Web ASP.NET et PHP open source populaires.





> L'autre solution, si tu as internet, trouver une image ".ISO" de Windows XP, ensuite tu lances un outil tel que DeamonTools pour afficher ton Windows en tant que lecteur virtuel.


Ca c'est possible biensr, mais a revient au mme que d'avoir le CD...

----------


## suchiwa

Bonjour Nicolas,

Web PI propose bien IIS5.1 pour un XP SP3.
Et demande toujours l'installation via le CD de Windows...

La solution n'est pas d'ajouter une couche applicative pour automatiser l'installation d'IIS, mais bien de trouver les sources pour complter l'installation d'IIS.

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

> La solution n'est pas d'ajouter une couche applicative pour automatiser  l'installation d'IIS, mais bien de trouver les sources pour complter  l'installation d'IIS.


Oui, accorde moi au moins le mrite d'avoir compris a tout seul quand mme  :;): .




> Web PI propose bien IIS5.1 pour un XP SP3.
> Et demande toujours l'installation via le CD de Windows..


J'avoue ne pas avoir test sous XP (a fait un bout de temps que je ne l'utilise plus). Mais je suis tonn que le CD d'installation soit toujours ncessaire  :8O: 

Si c'est le cas... il faut un CD ou une iso  ::aie::

----------

